
Cost Obsessions Around the World - prawn
http://www.fixr.com/blog/2015/04/17/world-of-obsessions/
======
mtmail
This is so flawed. It just shows how english speakers use Google search. Do
they really believe the top question in Marocco is how much it costs to ride a
camel? Or in Ecuador how much a Panama hat costs? That's only interesting to
(english speaking) tourists.

"Cost Obsession of english speakers researching the world from home."

~~~
mtmail
Top autosuggestion for/from Germany is how much postage for a letter costs.
Followed by a child, then electricity, followed by a divorce.

